# CAN i put red LAVA rock with moss in my cherry shrimp tank???



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i have a red lava rock coated with java moss. i want to put moss in my shrimp tank. so i want to put that rock. is it a problem?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

no its not a problem, go ahead and put the rock in. I have done it before with red cherry shrimp. lava rock shouldn't change any ph or hardness.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I have one in mine, my shrimp love to climb up on it.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

go for it...lava rock is safe to use


----------

